# 4 the Weekend!



## sawhorseray (Aug 14, 2021)

Husband and Wife Christmas Shopping
A couple were in a busy shopping center just before Christmas. The wife suddenly noticed that her husband was missing and as they had a lot to do, so she called him on the mobile.
The wife said " Where are you, you know we have lots to do."
He said "You remember the jewelers we went into about 10 years ago, and you fell in love with that diamond necklace? I could not afford it at the time and I said that one day I would get it for you?"
Little tears started to flow down her cheek and she got all
choked up…
"Yes, I do remember that shop." she replied.
"Well I am in the gun shop next door to that."


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2021)

Pretty funny stuff Ray, thanks!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 14, 2021)

I actually saved a couple of these!
:-)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2021)

Love em Ray! Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 14, 2021)

HaHaHa!!  Ray, these are GREAT!!  Thank you.
Gary


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 14, 2021)

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 15, 2021)

Last one is my fav. Told that to one of my Millennial Daughters. Boy did she get Pissed! Cracked me up.. JJ


----------

